
UWP apps without the Microsoft AppStore - ClumsyPilot
https://blog.quickbird.uk/taking-back-control-fbb9ba09e257
======
hungerstrike
Gee, 2 things that I don't want - now without each other!

Why should anyone would go out of their way to build a UWP app? There's no
motivation like what Apple has with iOS. If Apple had come out with 2 kits to
build apps, one that is restricted like UWP and one that isn't, I don't think
we'd see any developers using the restricted kit.

Nope, I'll take Win32 all day long over UWP. Even Microsoft didn't use UWP to
build their precious new VSCode editor that they're pimping so hard. They used
Electron! Hah!

------
rapsey
Author neglected to mention the absolute pain of using any C lib. Everything
has to be compiled for UWP and some basic capabilities are/were not available
for a long time. Like no access to a secure RNG. Good luck using ffmpeg or
libsodium.

One of the reasons Electron is popular is because there are no good choices
for Windows. All you can do is choose between different flavors of shit.

------
mherrmann
Developing desktop apps is hard. I'm working on an open source project [1]
that aims to take away much of the pain mentioned in the article, such as code
signing. Perhaps some people in this thread will find it interesting.

[1]: [https://github.com/mherrmann/fbs](https://github.com/mherrmann/fbs)

------
otp124
> UWP apps without Windows Store – until MS get's it's head out of it's rear

That’s definitely not the article’s title. @dang or other mods, can we get
this corrected?

~~~
jmiserez
It's an interesting article, but submitting it like this with a completely
different title is unfortunate and doesn't do the author any favours.

I hope @dang can retitle it.

